#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  A Guide for Beginners to Advertise on LinkedIn

## Bhavya

There is an assumption that LinkedIn may be a significant advertising platform in 2020. Even though LinkedIn has provided advertising services for many years now, but recently they have upgraded themselves as an ad service provider and a social media platform for professional networking. LinkedIn B2B targeting advertisement options make it unique from other social media advertising platforms and it allows marketers to connect with the specific professional they want. In this following article, you can get to know the beginner's guide to advertise on LinkedIn: https://bit.ly/39nOg2t

----------

